# H Series of Modules, Mines of Bloodstone converted to D&D 3.5



## Scary (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello all, I realize I am about 10-12 years late asking about these, but, that is the way it goes sometimes.  Our group (4) of us, want to play through the Bloodstone modules, in case you do not know what I am talking about, the titles are: 
H1 - Bloodstone Pass
H2 - The Mines of Bloodstone
H3 - The Bloodstone Wars
H4 - The Throne of Bloodstone

I have been reading quite a few message threads of people stating they had converted these modules while playing.  Please, please, please,  I would really like to get a copy of the conversions to D&D 3.5.

If you can dig them up and will give me a copy, let me know, if you wish, you like to drink?  I will buy you a bottle of you favourite.

Larry


----------

